# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Litoral >  Defensor aconseja que el reglamento de ley costas extreme protección litoral

## NoRegistrado

> El Defensor del Pueblo recomienda extremar las medidas de protección de la costa en el futuro Reglamento de la Ley de Costas e insiste en que la definición de la zona marítima terrestre atienda "exclusivamente a criterios físicos y científicos" y no de otra naturaleza.
> 
> Así lo refleja el informe del Defensor del Pueblo de 2013 que su titular, Soledad Becerril, ha entregado hoy en las Cortes, donde se contabilizan 612 expedientes de carácter medioambiental.
> 
> El informe explica que el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente incorporará las propuestas de la Institución al Reglamento de Costas, que debía aprobarse antes del 31 de diciembre de 2013, sin embargo "cuando se redacta el informe, la web del Ministerio no menciona el citado proyecto".
> 
> Sobre el mismo asunto, aconseja promover la participación pública en los procesos de deslinde, concesión, autorización etc, y que se proporcione más información a la ciudadanía.
> 
> Aunque sin concluir, Becerril ha iniciado también actuaciones en asuntos "significativos": el empleo de la técnica de la fractura hidráulica (fracking) en Cantabria; el riesgo sísmico que pudiera estar asociado a la actividad de inyección de gas en la planta de El Castor, y la evaluación de los impactos acumulativos de proyectos de explotación y almacenamiento de gas natural en el entorno de Doñana.
> ...


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...n-litoral.html

El Defensor o Defensora del Pueblo, no pide nada más que lo que el sentido común demanda, que los temas de protección de costas los lleven científicos y técnicos en la materia, no técnicos en apilar ladrillos y amasar hormigón.
Aunque el Ministerio dice que incorpora las propuestas al Reglamento, aún no aparecen en ningún sitio. Igual es que se le ha entendido mal a Cañete, y tan propenso que es al reciclaje y al ahorro, que incluso se come yogures caducados y se ducha con agua fría, lo mismo quiso decir que iba a dar buen uso a los papeles del informe ahorrando en papel higiénico.
 Es lamentable que el Defensor del Pueblo te tenga que in dicar cosas tan obvias.

Después también habla de cosas interesantes.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

